# when does your season start?



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

So now that were in the 7th month of the year I thought id ask when everybodys season was going to start? In about a months time college football will be here then the NFL will start back up and before you know it..... WERE ALL GOING TO BE BACK TO SNOWBOARDING AGAIN! Anybody getting a season pass this year? I'm paying $450 for a pass to sunrise ski resort


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

well im going to les deux alps, france in 3 days for "work" for a little over 3 weeks but then after that ill be heading back up to mt snow, vt where i coach freestyle.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

pre season hikes start in sept... resorts usually first week of november and occasionally pre halloween


----------



## n2i1c3k7 (Jun 23, 2009)

hopefully november, but probably not till december,


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

october...........


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

November, but Ill probably get anxious and bring a rail and some shovels and build my own mini park with some friends


----------



## pawel (Oct 2, 2007)

probably beginning of December if weather permits :dunno:


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

NOT soon enough!!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I think we're at 85 days till snowmaking, I could go hike right now but frankly I haven't had a spring, summer has been a bust so far, I'll take what little off time I get.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

It still hasn't ended...


----------



## ATOTony76 (May 26, 2009)

it never ends, ever


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> It still hasn't ended...


wanna trade flick? (how i envy you)its 1206am where im at and its still 91 outside... it was 118 today at 5.... wish i was somewhere i could just hike to for some boarding... id totally hike... even if i had to build my own kicker to hit a rail id be all over it... snowmakeing starts in late november but resorts here not open till early december at the earliest! sucks so bad! i asked my gf today if we could move to CO... she said she wont move just so i can snowboard more... I need a better reason


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

baseline6 said:


> So now that were in the 7th month of the year I thought id ask when everybodys season was going to start? In about a months time college football will be here then the NFL will start back up and before you know it..... WERE ALL GOING TO BE BACK TO SNOWBOARDING AGAIN! Anybody getting a season pass this year? I'm paying $450 for a pass to sunrise ski resort


You're getting a pass to Sunrise too? We should meet up and ride some day. Pretty much first day they open, I'm ditching classes and getting up there


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

bro... Im going first day no matter what im doing or where im at... looks like prices going to be at $450


----------



## Kanilas (Mar 28, 2009)

baseline6 said:


> bro... Im going first day no matter what im doing or where im at... looks like prices going to be at $450


I'm hoping less for me since I'm in college. I wrote them a long, researched letter to hopefully get them to do a college pass, and got a reply that it's gone to the marketing director's desk..... *fingers crossed*


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

As said before, Not soon enough. Already ordered my season pass for the year but they aren't available for pick-up until Nov. 1st. Gonna be a LONG wait...


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Give us freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

Usually around thanksgiving. When the temps drop enough I get to drive up towards Cincinnati where I have 400' of vertical covered in ice. It's my own little piece of heaven. And by heaven, I mean purgatory.

Perfect North Slopes - Ski and Snowboard

100th post!!!


----------



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

Minus going to Windells mine starts the day Boreal opens, then Sierra/Northstar the rest of the season.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

baseline6 said:


> wanna trade flick? (how i envy you)its 1206am where im at and its still 91 outside... it was 118 today at 5.... wish i was somewhere i could just hike to for some boarding... id totally hike... even if i had to build my own kicker to hit a rail id be all over it... snowmakeing starts in late november but resorts here not open till early december at the earliest! sucks so bad! i asked my gf today if we could move to CO... she said she wont move just so i can snowboard more... I need a better reason


It was almost 90 here the other day. It's trippy that you can still board. Even in your shorts if you like, hehe.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah summer riding is always good. Was riding on July 4th in shorts n t-shirt


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Out here in Oregon our season generally starts around Thanksgiving, this last year we had a late start around mid Dec...


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here in the Ice coast it starts Thanksgiving weekend as well. Where I do my yearly trip to Stratton...Which is 4 months away!


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

How is it up there still Snowolf? Is it rock board time if i went up there? Or is there still enough snow to not have to worry?
*edit* Damn they start at 7am!? It was hard enough making it to Meadows by 9...


----------

